# Trek credit cards



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

Has anyone visited a dealer and gotten info on the Trek credit card? I'm not referring to the Citi-Bank card. Trek has it's own card. I looked on their website and followed the links, however, it's more of a sales-floor type card for bigger bike purchases. There wasn't much info. I'm curious as to the "fine print" is. It would be great to have a low interest card for my bike purchases.


----------



## Budious (Aug 24, 2004)

I believe there are different options available, depends on which the dealer signs up for. Our local dealer offers 3 methods: 3 months same as cash (no interest); 12 months equal payments (9.99%); 24 months equal payments (9.99% also I think).


----------

